# Hymer roof leaks



## AndyMurch (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
I have a problem with water getting into my hymer through one of the numerous seals on the roof. There are three roof vents. Two aluminium plates. An aerial. A flue. The roof bars. Etc etc. all of which are fitted in or on the roof with screws and then sealed around the edges. I've lost count of the number of times I've climbed up and tried to find and reseal the leaks. Just when I think I've done it another drip start. I've decided to try a professional now but I need a recommendation from one of you guys. There are some cowboys out there. Any ideas? I live in the west midlands (Herefordshire) but can drive the van to a suitable location. 
I realise that having this done will be expensive but I want to resolve this before any damage becomes apparent. 
Many thanks for reading this. 
Andy.


----------



## edina (Dec 28, 2012)

You've got one of the hardest problems to isolate and cure. I would make very sure it is a leak and not condensation, which can form in large amounts especially at this time of year. From past experience on vans and boats, I have been convinced I had a leak only to find water condensing above the headlining and running down to a low point to drip at a frightening rate. It's only a thought but worth considering before laying out hard earned cash.


----------



## Devonlad (Dec 28, 2012)

Use this, will be the best £40 you have spent, guy down here had a terrible leak in his 4 berth van used it on the whole of the roof.
Never had one since. Infact the roof looks new. Good luck

2.5Lt Mobile Home, Caravan, & Horse Roof Paint. 4 Colours. Repair Leaking Roofs | eBay


----------



## Burtie (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the same problem with my motorhome I to have a
hymer I sealed some holes up myself with a filler made 
for fibreglass it worked but I need to do some more but as 
the weather is not on my side now I have had to use a good sealer
now untill we get better weather then I will probably use 
fibreglass kits but I did phone somebody a couple of months ago
about sealing the roof on my hymer after I saw a sample of one of 
their jobs it was on a flat roof it was made with fibreglass but 
the paint if that's what it was over the top felt a bit like a rubber
product but the water was just flowing off it if at all you are interested
I will hunt out the leaflet and get a phone number for you  
Let me know


----------



## mournemaid (Dec 29, 2012)

*leaking roof*

We too have discovered a couple of leaks on the roof of our ci motorhome.  one is just above the kitchen area and the other is either side of the overcab bed  don't know where the water is getting in but thats where it is appearing.  Just wondered what we could do as a temporary fix until the weather improves and also if any one else has any experience with the paint mentioned in a previous post


----------



## Burtie (Dec 30, 2012)

mournemaid said:


> We too have discovered a couple of leaks on the roof of our ci motorhome.  one is just above the kitchen area and the other is either side of the overcab bed  don't know where the water is getting in but thats where it is appearing.  Just wondered what we could do as a temporary fix until the weather improves and also if any one else has any experience with the paint mentioned in a previous post



A good sealer like sikaflex may be useful I personally have not used that yet
I have however used a sealer called gp200 which sets like a flexible rubber
also as a temporary solution I have used the lead flashing the type with the
black bitchimen on one side and the very thin like foil on the other cut to size 
clean the area of the roof where you want to cover put it in place and best to 
heat it up gently with a heat gun worked wonders for me but watch this space 
I will repost if I find the leaflet I was on about in the previous post


----------



## AndyMurch (Dec 31, 2012)

*Many thanks.*

Thanks to all of you who took the time to read and reply. I think I'll try the paint mentioned. Just waiting for the weather to improve. I have a cover on the van for now. 

Thanks once again.


----------

